# 2008 nec 230.70



## mjesse (Sep 3, 2013)

Hypothetical -

New grocery store - 2009 IBC, 2008 NEC

2000 amp single service to building, all service equipment on interior mezzanine (second floor) mechanical room.

Remote meter at receiving dock, Fire Department access on first floor not near meter or mechanical room.

Question:

Does a single remote control device (shunt trip) located in the Fire Department access area (FACP, Sprinkler riser, etc.) meet the requirements of 230.70 if it trips the main 2000A breaker?


----------



## raider1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Provided that the service entrance conductors meet the requirements of 230.6, the service disconnecting means can be located on the second floor of a building.

If the service entrance conductors don't meet the requirements of 230.6 and the service disconnecting means is not located nearest the point of entrance then the addition of a remote control does not make this installation compliant.

Chris


----------

